# SC/GA Get-together



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thinking of having some type of get together in May sometime. That'll be perfect for all types of fish species and we could go down and take over the Tybee pier. I know it's a little early to think about it, but the cabin fever is getting to me. Anyone on board for it? I'm trying to find the best time for it so we can get the most P&S people together for a weekend of fishing. 

Right now, I can still catch a fish or two but the water temp is in the low 50's and the only thing really biting is the stripers. Those you usually need a boat to get to.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i get out of school at the first of may so anytime after would be fine, i don't know if i could make it but i'd sure try


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Trying to see what the best possible date for all would be.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Count me in. I'm usually fishing at that time anyway. I think Memorial weekend would be perfect. Everything is biting good then. 

Hey E....Think we could talk Flea out of some hats/t-shirts for the "Tybee Get Together".

I say we all meet Sat before Memorial day.
(Hey and the Beach Bum Parade is that [email protected] folks with kids would dig that)


----------



## tberrr1 (Oct 4, 2003)

Count me in too. I'm looking forward to putting faces with the names.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't know that you'd want to try getting onto the island around Beach Bum time. It gets really crowded and good luck finding a hotel room. I was thinking the weekend before that shouldn't be too crazy. It really depends on who has kids that they're bringing and so on, and that's all up to you guys. I don't have any kids and I live here so whenever you'd like. A poll perhaps?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey E

You have a point about traffic/hotels on the island that weekend....but I guess I'm just a big kid when it comes to water-gun fights........The bum parade is just tooo fun.

The weekend before will not be as crazy and may have less fishing pressure on the pier? 

The date is not that critical to me as I will be down anyway.

Just thinking that more P&S members might be able to make it on a three day weekend. But less folks on the Pier would make a more enjoyable get-together.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I may have to work that Saturday, but I'll see if I can maybe take it off. However you guys want to do it is fine with me. Let's go with whatever weekend we can to get the most people down here. Maybe Ronnie can make it down here. Haven't heard from him in awhile and he still has the pictures of my reds.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Sounds Like Fun*

Will be looking forward to a get together, never have fished Tybee.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

if you all wouldnt mind i would like to participate.....it wont just be me though ill have my little asian with me , hopefully that will keep me more friendly, and we can all meet . I Have already Pointed out 2 memebers of our boards, I found E and Saltyweeks both fishing the St. Simons peir im not that mean in rl just seems that way on these boards anyway sounds like a great idea E!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey E is it possiable(sp?) to show us Northerners some pictures of Tybee Island and the pier,I went to the (Hot Spots) and it shows nothing about the pier and very interested in joining you all in May. Just one of the "OLD SALTS" from the north. TRIGGER


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Triggerm might you want some company for the ride if we can arrange?

Emanuel, what's it like in the first two weeks of August, since that is generally when I vacation in South Carolina (just outside of Beaufort and not far from "Paris" Island).

PM me so I can get down and meet up with you this summer.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Emanuel, if good for Trigger, could you make it after the weekend of May 8 ( May 5, 16 years, with the MRS., so the weekend of the May 8 no good), I know Crabby_84, first Valentines day, then celebrating the day I got "hitched", but she's a good girl, still turns me on, and even though we are both "old salts" to you, she still looks good (okay, great to me).

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

And before the 29th of May that's mine(21 yrs.) and shaggy maybe I can kill two birds with one stone and take a work bench down to my brother-in-laws and drop it off and coutinue on our mission.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

We could do it Memorial Day Weekend although it will be quite crowded. However, I might see if I can get my shop to donate a couple prizes for the event.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

For info about Tybee Island/Tybee Pier check out:


http://www.tybeeisland.com/index1.htm

http://www.cityoftybee.org/

http://www.missjudycharters/.com/fishingrpt.shtml

http://www.coastalgeorgia.com/dest.tyb.html

http://www.tybeebeautification.org/

http://www.tybee.com/tour/fishing.html#top


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks Fatback


----------



## w1nemaker (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hey y'all*

I am new to this sight and only 3 years surf fishing. I try to get to the coast every chance I get. I have a buddy who got me hooked on this so please excuse my ignorance. I have an opportunity to go to the beach and fish in the next 2 weeks in the myrtle beach area. Hows the fishing? Also I would love to meet around memorial day and meet some real fisherman. Maybe become a better fisherman myself to boot. Of course you'll meet my girlfriend who almost loves it as much as me. Though she is not sure there is fish in the ocean. She's only gone 5 times and is yet to catch anything, though she has watched others pull some in (mostly whiting and shark). Any advise would be highly revered. Yes, I have made homemade wine. Another wonderful aspect of life.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to the board w1nemaker.


----------



## shark fisher (Nov 22, 2003)

*may meet? sounds Great.*

Hey E, Count me in too.
I hope your getting this mesage, I've had a
lot of problems with my system lately.
A may meet sounds great to me. I'll be off work
for the weekends of the 15th and the 29th. And will
likely take the whole week of that weekend. Sorry
I havn't been able to get the pictures to you yet.
I have to still get them on cd, but - some how didn't 
get your e-mail address with the one you sent me?
Try again and i'll get them to you, I KNOW the members
will enjoy seeing them, what a great day That was :jawdrop: 
Keep us posted on the weekend meet, And---
keep me posted on when the fish move back in,
can't wait! Also, I have been HOMESICK badly
through this Long winter. Tell Everyone you hear
from I said Hey. see you all Soon. Ronnie.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey shark fisher

Good to here from ya.......Man I can't wait till the water warms and the fishing gets good.....I'll see ya in May.

Glenn


----------



## w1nemaker (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gettin fishing fever listening to you guys talk. Anytime ya'll decide for a may get together I'll be there, with a smile (well, and a fishin pole too). I've always avoided joining any club that would have someone like me as a member, but hey, ya'll fish! I'm headed just below myrtle beach area on superbowl sunday weekend. Anyone heard if anything is biting and what bait to use? I'ld appreciate some advice. A little football a little fishing? Good in my book anytime. Thanks


----------

